# five lug????



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

this may be a somewhat stupid question, and it may have been asked before, but i couldnt find anything i was looking for about it. i was just wondering which model 240's came with the 5lug pattern as opposed to the 4lug. from what i've come up with, all of the SE editions had 5lugs, and that was it. am i right? any info would be great. thanx.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

come on now, i know somebody has to know this.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

All S13 240SX's had 4-lug wheels (SE and LE had stock 15" alloy rims, base models had 15" hubcaps)

1995-98 S14 240SX base models had 4-wheels with 15" hubcaps standard.
1995-98 S14 240SX SE had 5-lug 16" alloy rims.
S14 240SX LE had 5-lug 16" alloy rims.

refer to the FAQ section of www.socal240sx.org


----------

